

The Success of OOP - AlexeyBrin
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2015/07/31/the-success-of-oop/

======
kuni-toko-tachi
OOP is a naive and limiting approach and I avoid hiring anyone who advocates
it. Very few problem domains are effectively modeled through the lens of
inheritance.

Today's event driven programs are much more suited to functional programming.

All programs are data transformation pipelines.

